# Atheros AR5211 :: ath5k :: Not-Associated

## Inte

Tach auch,

ich hatte im März schon ein Problem, das ich nicht lösen konnte und habe nach einem Update auf 2.6.30 mit ’ner Steigerung desselben zu kämpfen.

Monitoren ist problemlos möglich, nur verbindet sich meine Karte mit keinem AP mehr. Egal ob unverschlüsselt, WEP oder WPA.

```
ath5k 0000:02:02.0: PCI INT A -> Link[LNKC] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ath5k 0000:02:02.0: registered as 'phy0'

phy0: Selected rate control algorithm 'minstrel'

Registered led device: ath5k-phy0::rx

Registered led device: ath5k-phy0::tx

ath5k phy0: Atheros AR5211 chip found (MAC: 0x42, PHY: 0x30)

ath5k phy0: RF5111 5GHz radio found (0x17)

ath5k phy0: RF2111 2GHz radio found (0x23)
```

```
02:02.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR5211 802.11ab NIC (rev 01)
```

```
02:02.0 0200: 168c:0012 (rev 01)
```

Vielleicht habt ihr ja ne Idee.

----------

## minimike

Probier mal den madwifi Treiber. Den wpasupplicant sogleich auch mit USE"madwifi" übersetzen

Läuft bei mir tadellos. Mit madwifi kann man überdies hinaus die Karte auch als Accesspoint verwenden.

----------

## Inte

 *minimike wrote:*   

> Probier mal den madwifi Treiber.

 Der funktioniert ja, zumindest mit älteren Kernelversionen. Die Version im Tree lässt sich bei neuen Kerneln häufig nicht übersetzen und die Patches lassen sich Zeit. Deswegen der Umstieg auf ath5k.

 *minimike wrote:*   

> Mit madwifi kann man überdies hinaus die Karte auch als Accesspoint verwenden.

 Das geht seit 2.6.29 auch mit ath5k und muss nur händisch in den Sourcen eingetragen werden.

----------

